# Audioengine 5+ vs Swan M200Mkiii



## blazeboss

I'm looking to replace my current cyber acoustics 2.1 system and am considering the Audioengine 5+ and Swan M200Mkiii. I will be using them on my desk with my computer for listening to pandora (192Kbps)-mainly pop music, youtube videos, movies, and online tv shows. I was considering both 2.0 and 2.1 systems, but am leaning towards a nicer 2.0 system. I have a 450 budget and space on my desk for speakers as large as the swans. I was also looking at the A2, M-audio BX5D2 and Emotiva pro airmotiv 4. I've heard the swans sound the best, but I'm worried they will be too unforgiving to my fairly bad sources. Which system would you recommend for this setup/usage?


----------



## cel4145

The Audioengine A2s have tiny drivers. Not in the same class as the other speakers you are considering. Go with bigger driver speakers. 

IMO, better speakers don't make lower quality audio sound worse. Still sounds better than with cheaper speakers. However, you will likely notice it more in contrast to better quality audio recordings.


----------



## revolutionz

I have the A5+.  I like them, mostly for the price and the connectivity.  They don't require a whole mess of wires.  They have a RCA out to go to a sub.  In my experience, I have found they are fairly source dependent (If I was listening to them out of my laptop instead of a DAC, I probably would have returned them.)  They do play ok down low, but obviously you're not going to match the low end extension of a sub.  There is also a bit of something in the lower frequencies that appears to muddy up the midbass a bit.  I did a little eq, and also pulled down everything under 120Hz a few db, and turned the level up on my sub (120Hz is where my sub is crossed over at).  If I were to try something else in the future, I think I would try the airmotiv 5, as I have read a lot of good things about the airmotiv's.  However, with, no RCA out on the speakers, I would have to find a different solution to my sub.  I have not heard swan's, but I read many good things about them also.  That being said, I don't see myself getting rid of my A5+ anytime soon, and paired up with a compact sub, I think they make a good, affordable desktop listening solution.  You might get a better monitor for the same price, but I was able to listen to the A5+ prior to purchase, and also have the option for return to the store if I didn't like them.  I liked what I heard, and that is all that was important to me.


----------



## Shaffer

I had an earlier version of the M200s on my desk for ~10 years. When they died some months back, I replaced them with the A5+. There's no comparison. The AAs are significantly better than the Swans I had. In every way imaginable. Good luck.
  
 Edit: FWIW, I run them with a Klipsch blahblah-12 sub x'd-over at 65Hz (12dB/octave)


----------



## Audio Jester

I love my Swan m200 mk3. They are very good for the money IMO. I like the fact that they do not have a sub because they don't disturb the other people in my house too much. Great mids, but the treble and bass is a little rolled off. They are not good in large rooms (6x8m). Unfortunately I have not compared them to the Audioengine's.


----------



## siewmh

It had been a long exhausting journey, now that i believe I have reached the final lap of finding that perfect 2.0 active speaker for my desktop. This is the final knock-out round.
 i’ve only $300-$600 to part. Hence, speakers such as the Akimate and Beolab are beyond reach from the start.
 The earlier contenders includes Audio Engine A5+, M-Audio BX8, Gibbons 5,KRK Rockit 5 and the underpowered kurzweil ks-40a. 
 After multiple auditions and hours of research online and two parking fines i bought two sets of HIVI Swans the D1080IV and M200mkIII
  
 Link to my review www.howestudios.com/HOWE_STUDIOS/Blog/Blog.html


----------



## stainless824

look at the kef x300a. may be out of your budget but they sound sublime for their price. amps are built into EACH speaker, and there is internal dac circuitry.


----------



## PurpleAngel

blazeboss said:


> I'm looking to replace my current cyber acoustics 2.1 system and am considering the Audioengine 5+ and Swan M200Mkiii. I will be using them on my desk with my computer for listening to pandora (192Kbps)-mainly pop music, youtube videos, movies, and online tv shows. I was considering both 2.0 and 2.1 systems, but am leaning towards a nicer 2.0 system. I have a 450 budget and space on my desk for speakers as large as the swans. I was also looking at the A2, M-audio BX5D2 and Emotiva pro airmotiv 4. I've heard the swans sound the best, but I'm worried they will be too unforgiving to my fairly bad sources. Which system would you recommend for this setup/usage?


 
 Check out Monprice's 5" studio monitors ($150), they appear to be rebranded M-Audio BX5s.
 http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=115&cp_id=11504&cs_id=1150401
  
 Maybe spend the leftover cash for a nice DAC? (or sound card).


----------



## STR1X

revolutionz said:


> I have the A5+.  I like them, mostly for the price and the connectivity.  They don't require a whole mess of wires.  They have a RCA out to go to a sub.  In my experience, I have found they are fairly source dependent (If I was listening to them out of my laptop instead of a DAC, I probably would have returned them.)  They do play ok down low, but obviously you're not going to match the low end extension of a sub.  There is also a bit of something in the lower frequencies that appears to muddy up the midbass a bit.  I did a little eq, and also pulled down everything under 120Hz a few db, and turned the level up on my sub (120Hz is where my sub is crossed over at).  If I were to try something else in the future, I think I would try the airmotiv 5, as I have read a lot of good things about the airmotiv's.  However, with, no RCA out on the speakers, I would have to find a different solution to my sub.  I have not heard swan's, but I read many good things about them also.  That being said, I don't see myself getting rid of my A5+ anytime soon, and paired up with a compact sub, I think they make a good, affordable desktop listening solution.  You might get a better monitor for the same price, but I was able to listen to the A5+ prior to purchase, and also have the option for return to the store if I didn't like them.  I liked what I heard, and that is all that was important to me.


What sub do you have?I was thinking to change my svs pb1000 with the sb or even the "Flabby" (what hi fi review)audioengine  s8.What do you think?


----------



## STR1X

You are either paied by audioengine or sound is really subjective as everyone says.How could some swans be worse than audioengine.I have the a5+ but i kinda regret the purchase and the worst thing i cant return them.They sound fun but still the swans ,the edifier seem to be the better all arounds.You are right i didnt listen properly any of these speakers but dont you think it s weird that only big reviewers recommend the a5+ and the rest of the people say edifier is better.Ok better is too much but they are clearly better equiped for the price(dsp bass and treble knobs bluetooth).Also i am a newbie so please excuse my noob knowledge.


----------

